# I got wrong contents in my c4y order (PULLOVERS!)



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

So yeah...

I ordered about 1,5 weeks ago..

what I ordered was:
- Stackpod Timer Display
- 3x3x4 Fully Functional

And today I got the package, guess what was in there:
6 sweaters.

I am shocked. I got the wrong contents. The package sais "plastic puzzles" though.

How can I get my things, that I ordered? I think it is really hard to get in contact with James (c4y seller), although he sais that one can contact him on MSN. I cam currently trying to do so, but he hasn't replied yet.

Do you think I'll get the things? 

Please tell me what to do!

Yes, We Can!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm, sorry, sounds rather amusing, but I personally can't realy do anything. Note, however, that most English speakers I know don't know it as a "pullover" but a sweater.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 30, 2009)

We know it by pullover/jumper down in Aussieland 

Tim.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 30, 2009)

why would you get CLOTHES in a PUZZLE order?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2009)

I was wondering what you meant by 'pullover'. We just call them sweaters or jumpers. Still, what the hell.

You could maybe open a dispute with Paypal, I guess. I wouldn't know about it, I've never had problems with ordering anything online (except for an embarrassing eBay story... )


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ridiculous. Are you 100% sure this isn't a prank one of your friends/family members may have pulled on you?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

hyunchoi98 said:


> why would you get CLOTHES in a PUZZLE order?



I don't know, but I got clothes.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Ridiculous. Are you 100% sure this isn't a prank one of your friends/family members may have pulled on you?



Yes, because it says my name on it, and c4y's address too.
Also the contents on the top of the package says: Plastic puzzles


----------



## Muesli (Dec 30, 2009)

What the hell?! That's...odd. What were the pullovers like?


----------



## TomZ (Dec 30, 2009)

I remember a post in the C4Y forum one time of someone saying they got a bunch of trousers in place of their puzzles...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

TomZ said:


> I remember a post in the C4Y forum one time of someone saying they got a bunch of trousers in place of their puzzles...



Was the problem solves?


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2009)

cool, id love some new sweaters


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 30, 2009)

Pics or....


----------



## Kxg (Dec 30, 2009)

They probably won't give a crap until you open a dispute at paypal. So just do that.


----------



## Owen (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm coming up with a conspiracy theory.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 30, 2009)

Owen said:


> I'm coming up with a conspiracy theory.



What is it?


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 30, 2009)

ik it may not seem like a prank but i have done something like this before to a friend before
see if you get it in the next week or so
then complain


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

cooldayr said:


> ik it may not seem like a prank but i have done something like this before to a friend before
> see if you get it in the next week or so
> then complain



what do you mean??


----------



## Owen (Dec 30, 2009)

Heres my conspiracy theory. Cubeforyou is trying to trick you into thinking you can solve the sweaters by wearing them. They are actually mind control shirts, and they will make you kidnap Andrew Cormier and bring him to them, so they can force him to help improve their teraminx. 

DON'T PUT ON THE SWEATERS!


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 30, 2009)

The situation is your mind boggling puzzle.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

Owen said:


> Heres my conspiracy theory. Cubeforyou is trying to trick you into thinking you can solve the sweaters by wearing them. They are actually mind control shirts, and they will make you kidnap Andrew Cormier and bring him to them, so they can force him to help improve their teraminx.
> 
> DON'T PUT ON THE SWEATERS!



Thanks a lot for taking my problem serious.
Just don't be stupid, okay?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 30, 2009)

lmfao

No but really, it actually may be a prank.
Just wait a little bit to see if the "real" package arrives, and then take action.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe James thinks its april fools...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, who could play such a joke on me??
I really know my friends and family well enough, that they wouldn't do anything like that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 30, 2009)

why would you bother saying anything here? It is probably some mistake at the Chinese Postal Service. Contact cube4you and get it sorted out, but asking random people for help is the dumbest thing I've heard of.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Contact cube4you and get it sorted out.



Guess, what the first thing I did was. They haven't replied yet (but now it is night in China anyway)
I have bad experiences with getting in contact to them (as I already said) and I was hoping for someone here on the forums being able to give me advice, for example somebody, to whom something similiar has already happened.

Also I wanted to tell you, that it is not very save, to order from c4y.
I already had quite a few problems with ordering there, as well as a friend of mine.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweaters...they fail.
No wonder my father didn't like C4U


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 30, 2009)

I just wanna know what brand are those sweaters? Are the C4U brand or what?


----------



## V-te (Dec 30, 2009)

That's why you order on Ebay. But yeah, I believe they could've put the marker on the wrong box, and you ended up with it. Think how the person who (possibly) received your cubes is thinking. Just dispute it with paypal, and see how it goes from there. I would think that if I had a problem with a seller that I wouldn't buy from there again.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

V-te said:


> But yeah, I believe they could've put the marker on the wrong box, and you ended up with it. Think how the person who (possibly) received your cubes is thinking. Just dispute it with paypal, and see how it goes from there.



Fixed it for you. It may not be James' fault, as you stated. You then said not to buy from him.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 30, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah, I believe they could've put the marker on the wrong box, and you ended up with it. Think how the person who (possibly) received your cubes is thinking. Just dispute it with paypal, and see how it goes from there.
> ...



He stated not to buy from him because of the problems with the Chinese Postal Service and other sites (eBay) would be a better alternative to avoid getting the wrong items, NOT because of anything against James.

REALLY OFF-TOPIC EDIT: That was my 666th post.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Got it. I misinterpreted what he was saying.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...


Lol at post count. 

Anyway,

I bet that someone screwed up.
Which is already pretty obvious.

A Chinese Postal Service worker placed Yes, We Can's label on a box containing clothes. 

Maybe the person was to lazy to check? 

IDK,
But I find this story amusing.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay.
It was UPS' fault.
They mixed up 2 packages and put the wrong recieving sticker on mine.

My mother called C4Y (fortunately she is Chinese native speaker), and the Co-Seller agreed to send me a new package after holidays.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes said:


> Okay.
> It was UPS' fault.
> They mixed up 2 packages and put the wrong recieving sticker on mine.
> 
> My mother called C4Y (fortunately she is Chinese native speaker), and the Co-Seller agreed to send me a new package after holidays.


Brilliant. 

Do you get to keep the pullovers?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

I hear it'll be cold...


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 31, 2009)

V-te said:


> Think how the person who (possibly) received your cubes is thinking.





Yes said:


> Okay.
> It was UPS' fault.
> They mixed up 2 packages...


Ha ha!  I would've loved to see his expression!

Oh, & how did you find out it was UPS's fault? That surprises me!


----------



## Kidstardust (Dec 31, 2009)

His mother calls UPS Germany because she can speak German too...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

If you like the sweaters, you could keep them and order new cubes.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2010)

Now that is funny, I'm sorry


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

Better pullovers than Pullups.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Better pullovers than Pullups.





Spoiler


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Better pullovers than Pullups.
> ...





Speedsolving.com Rules said:


> 6. Last but not least: Try to contibute to a nice ambiance on the forum.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



lol. I put it in a spoiler. Don't get excited.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> lol. I put it in a spoiler. Don't get excited.



Good point.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jan 2, 2010)

ohoh, I ordered a C4Y order too (also 3x3x4!), I hope I don't get their laundry!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2010)

Do they fit?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 2, 2010)

rather amusing I must say, cant even think of why this mix up would occur lol, but if they fit then take the sweaters (yes i say sweaters, or jumpers, but pullover is a weird one for us irish), 6 sweaters over 2 cubing things, if their 100% cotton keep those bad boys


----------



## panyan (Jan 2, 2010)

well now thats its sorted, we can be silly:

the jumpers were a puzzle, the jumper is in its "solved state" and you have to unravel it into its unwoven components and then remake the fabric exactly how it was - forget the cube, this is WAY harder!


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jan 9, 2010)

I recently had an order take over a month to be delivered USPS. But James sent me a Type A III Quanfeng as well that I didn't order... So I win, although I could use some pullovers....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 9, 2010)

what did you order in the original package? and are they cheap sweaters or expansive ones? 

imagin what the reactions of the guy who is supposed to get the sweaters are


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 9, 2010)

WTF?

I would lol if on some other random forum site, there was a thread called:

"I got wrong contents in my clothes4you order (RUBIX!!!)"


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jan 9, 2010)

It could be worse...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 9, 2010)

Most likely a prank. I ordered a v-cube 5 and my sister "pranked" me by putting a broken 3x3 in there.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Most likely a prank. I ordered a v-cube 5 and my sister "pranked" me by putting a broken 3x3 in there.


If my sister did that I'd punch her so hard in the top of her head she'd be breathing out of her belly-button. 

Lucky I don't have a sister.


----------



## Shack (Jan 9, 2010)

hey

I had some problems and contacted cube4you on:
[email protected]
he responded next morning

GL

Frank Severinsen


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2010)

noo way! you can't be THE Frank Severinsen? impersonators!!








lulz


----------

